# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Another Tanto

## Christopher Makin

1050C
9 5/8"NAGASA
3 5/8" NAKAGO
2.5MM SORI
MOTOKASANE 5/16
MOTOHABA 7/8"

----------


## Christopher Makin

BOSHI

----------


## MumtazB

I've been admiring your work from afar for a while now Chris. It really is inspiring to me. 
I cant forge right now so got myself a little grinder, I'm going to setup a little firebrick forge and start grinding and heat treating. 
I believe you use charcoal? Do you forge or use stock removal?

----------


## Christopher Makin

Hi Mumtaz
Thanks for the compliments.I forge my blades from bar stock using a propane forge.I try to make the look as traditional as possible. I am constantly studying photos of old nihonto tanto to give me a visual guide.

----------

